# Deli cup source and other supplies



## Rick (Jan 4, 2013)

They have the clear 32 oz cups with a pre punched lid. Would probably need to purchase the usual cloth lids to prevent fruit fly escape, or add some mesh. Figured somebody might be looking for another source of items that can be used in our hobby too.

http://beanfarm.com/index.php?cPath=1249


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 4, 2013)

joshsfrogs.com and superiorshippingsupplies.com


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2013)

The 32oz deli cups I got from mantispets.com were harder and wider and shorter than the 32oz deli cups from Josh's Frogs. The only big difference was that mantispets.com 32oz deli cups were harder.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

I get mine from my local deli for 2 cents each. Still need to find a way to make the lids. They are the clearer ones like Rebecca sells.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 4, 2013)

Joshs ff cups are softer, Placon brand which is another brand I tend to avoid but they are decently cheap. The ones I prefer are the ones at Superior which are solo and pro-kal brands. Solo are the clearest and sturdiest cups.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2013)

beg to differ with you bug trader, the solo and pro-cal are no where near as clear as some of the others, I've had customers complain if I send either cause they claim they can't see thru them good, so I don't purchase them anymore. But each to his own I always say!!!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 4, 2013)

I tend to like Fabri-kal the best but they get to be hard to find but Ive never heard of anyone saying my cups werent clear enough. Those Placon cups of Joshs tend to be much more brittle than the rest, they also get so soft the bottoms cave in just from tapping them on the counter.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2013)

I do not care about the clearness. I just take the mantids to stare at them. But that actually might have stressed the mantids out and killed them (They stop eating).


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> joshsfrogs.com and superiorshippingsupplies.com


I know there are other sources. I wanted to put this up so people will know about one more source. They also sell other items that could be used in the hobby.


----------



## garin33 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a bunch of 32oz deli cups with mesh lids from Rebecca and they are really clear. Great price for lots of 100.

The model was Pro-Kal from Fabri kal company.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 8, 2013)

I buy mine from dollar tree. I think they are 5 pack 32 oz for $1.00. You can also order in bulk from their website and have them delivered to a dollar tree store close to you for free.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jan 29, 2013)

I make my own enclosures using 32oz deli cups from the dollar store. I use a specific dremel bit to drill the holes in the lid and buy

drape lining from Joann fabric to hot glue to the inside of the lid... plastic screen from the hardware store works great too "double layer if feeding fruit flies " I've had no problems with loss off feet either so I'm guessing it's "metal screen" that causes that.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 30, 2013)

It occurs to me I have never used a deli cup as a mantis enclosure before. =p


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2013)

yea, I only use them for small ooth hatching, the cups are not suitable for a pet to live its life in...


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a cup for some stages of life. I kept my mesopteryx and majuscula in there in the middle instars. Now that they're getting older and bigger I'm moving them to a bigger enclosure which is more comfortable and suitable for their size


----------

